# Clams



## wiseguy21690 (Aug 23, 2004)

Anyone got good clam recipes besides chowder or clams casino?


----------



## Alix (Aug 24, 2004)

Try alfredo sauce with baby clams...to die for over linguini. Do you need an alfredo recipe?


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2004)

Mediterranean Clam Salad


51 oz. Chopped Sea Clams 
1 Medium Onion (chopped) 
1 Green Bell Pepper (chopped) 
1 Red Bell pepper (chopped) 
1/2 Cup. Mild Banana Pepper Rings 
1 Tbsp. Oregano 
1 tsp. Black Pepper (coarsely ground) 
1/2 tsp. Garlic Powder 
10 oz. can sliced Black Olives (drained) 
1/2 lb. Crumbled Feta Cheese 
12 oz. Oil-Based Dressing 

 Drain Sea Clams (save juice for your seafood sauces prepared in your kitchen). 
Chop vegetables according to instructions,

combine all ingredients with your favorite oil-based salad dressing.

Applications:
Pasta Salad: mix with 2lbs. of colored pasta
Stuffed Vegetables: for light lunch, serve in stuffed tomato or avocado.
Greek Salad: serve on bed of assorted greens.


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2004)

Clams Stir Fry


3 Tbsp. peanut, soy or vegetable oil 
1-15 oz. can Whole Ocean Clams, drained, juice reserved 
1- 61/2 oz. can water chestnuts, drained 
1-61/2 oz can bamboo shoots, drained 
1/2 lb. fresh or frozen snow peas 
rice of your choice 
 Prepare rice with reserved clam juice. 
Heat oil in wok until very hot. 

Add vegetables and toss until cooked al dente. 

Add Whole Ocean Clams just prior to serving. 

Toss until heated thoroughly. Serve over rice with soy sauce or hot mustard


Yield: serves four.


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2004)

Clam-Kabob

1-15 oz. can Whole Ocean Clams 
2 medium onions, quartered 
1 red bell pepper, cut in eighths 
1/2 lb. fresh mushrooms 
8 cherry tomatoes 
1 small can pineapple chunks 
1/4 lb. butter 
1 tsp. garlic powder 
1/4 tsp. black pepper 
prepared rice of your choice 
 Skewer Whole Ocean Clams, onions, pepper, mushrooms, tomatoes and pineapple. 
Melt butter with garlic powder and black pepper. 

Brush assembled skewers with butter mixture. 

Broil or bake at 450 degrees F. for 10-12 minutes. 

Baste often. 

Serve on a bed of prepared rice.

For best results, prepare over an open flame on your grill.


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2004)

Scampi


1/4 lb. butter 
fresh garlic, minced 
1-15 oz. can Whole Ocean Clams 
Prepared rice of your choice. 
 In a skillet, sauté butter and garlic.
Add Whole Ocean Clams and 1/2 c. reserved juice.

Heat to temperature desired and serve with prepared rice.

Yield: serves 3-4.


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2004)

Clams Parmesan

1-15 oz. can Whole Ocean Clams 
1/2 tsp. minced garlic 
2 Tbsp. olive oil 
1 c. italian style bread crumbs 
parmesan cheese 
 Cook reserved juice until reduced by half.
Add garlic and olive oil.

Simmer 5 minutes.

Add bread crumbs and mix until sauce is absorbed.
Place several clams in shell or mold.
Cover with bread crumb mixture.
Garnish with parmesan cheese and bake at 475 degrees F. until browned, 12-15 minutes. 

Number of servings depends on size of mold or shell.


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2004)

Bacon 'N Cheddar Clams

Whole Ocean Clams 
bacon 
sharp cheddar cheese, cubed 
 Wrap an Ocean Clam with 1/3 strip bacon.
Secure with toothpick. 

Place in a ramekin or shallow baking dish.
Bake or broil until bacon is nearly cooked.
Place a cube of cheese on top and continue cooking until cheese melts


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2004)

Imperial Clams

1-15 oz. can Whole Ocean Clams 
1/2 c. mayonnaise 
1/2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 tsp. prepared mustard 
1 Tbsp. juice 
 Chill can of Whole Ocean Clams. 
Mix remaining ingredients to prepare a sauce. 

Drain ocean clams and dip in sauce.

Yield: serves4.


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2004)

Clam Fritters

1/4  C. all-purpose flour (unsifted)
1/2  Tsp. baking powder
1   egg
1 1/2  C.  minced or ground clams
         half butter or margarine
         half salad oil (about 1/4 c. each)
         salt and lemon wedges (optional)

In a bowl combine flour, baking powder and egg with
clams; mix until batter is well blended. In a wide frying pan,
heat butter and oil (1/4-inch deep), over high heat until it
foams but doesn't brown. Drop clam batter into hot fat by
heaping tablespoonfuls, adding as many spoonfuls as will fit
without crowding.
Cook, turning once until fritters are browned on both
sides (less than a minute on each side). Remove from pan,
drain briefly on paper towels and arrange on warm serving
platter; keep warm until all fritters are cooked. Add more
butter and oil to pan, if necessary and repeat process with
remaining clam batter. When all fritters are done, salt to
taste, if desired and serve immediately. Garnish with lemon
wedges. Makes about 20 fritters (2-inches in diameter).


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2004)

GARLIC CLAMS


  12  Cloves fresh garlic, minced
  1  Bunch green onions, minced
  1/2 c  Butter
  1/4 c  Vegetable oil
  1/2 c  Chopped parsley
  1 t  Italian seasoning
  1 c  Dry white wine
  1 c  Clam juice
  1 c  Water
  24   Cherrystone clams, cleaned

  In large skillet, saute garlic and onion in butter and oil for 1 minute.
  Add parsley and seasoning.  Add wine, clam juice and water and cook 2
  minutes.  Now add clams and cook covered until clams open, about 10
  to 12 minutes.  Serve in bowls.


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2004)

Rhode Island Clam Cakes


   4 cups Flour
   8 teaspoons Baking Powder
   3 teaspoons Salt
   1 teaspoon  Pepper
   4 each Eggs
   2 cups Milk
   1 pint  clams, canned with liquid
   2 cups Lard, or more -- For deep frying

Mix all of above (except lard).  Deep fry at 375 by dropping
from oiled spoon.  Salt and pepper after cooking.


----------



## wiseguy21690 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the great recipes. Now I have some new ways to enjoy my favorite shellfish.


----------

